# Own juice



## NadeemV5 (22/7/16)

I want to know where in Cape Town can u purchase vegetable glycerin... Want to start making my own juice

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

NadeemV5 said:


> I want to know where in Cape Town can u purchase vegetable glycerin... Want to start making my own juice
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk



From any pharmacy (BP grade) or get Dolly Varden brand from larger chain stores

Alternatively, check out valleyvapour.co.za in CT
They are stockists of all DIY flavours and ingredients including VG, PG and nic
Very reputable vendor on this forum


----------



## NadeemV5 (22/7/16)

Thanks man....really appreciate the help and info

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

NadeemV5 said:


> Thanks man....really appreciate the help and info
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @NadeemV5 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-359#post-402536


----------

